# Cat with heart shaped ears!



## Kaztee (Sep 29, 2008)

I've recently dscovered my boy Jax has heart shaped ears, fantastic love them!

Twinks & Jax


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

That is so cute...what a lovely boy!

Louise
X


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

They are so cute xx


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

How adorable. He is sending his Mum a definite message there


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

thats so cute


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are very cute hes, gorgeous and sends his love to all that meet him lol


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

How adorable is that!!! I want to kiss them ...


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*wow how wonderful  they look gorgous  *


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh wow, that's so lovely!!

I thought it was great that my new boy has a heart shaped nose but your boys ears top that one!!

they're so lush  xx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow, that's some discovery  Its with his colouring behind the ears isnt it? I've had colourpoints but never noticed that before, nice one


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

wow, hes stunning


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I've just been looking at my blue cream point girl's ears to see if they do that, lol, nope afraid not. So you got a special kitty there


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are gorgeous ears, and gorgeous cats!


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

lovely ears. lovely cat x


----------



## Jo90 (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful and I did say Ahhhhh


----------



## Anik (Sep 17, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhh....
Love everything heart shaped.

And your boy is soooo beautiful.

Just one of the pictures from my Heart collection


----------



## Anik (Sep 17, 2008)

and these are not from my collection but I just love them



















And I still cannot take my eyes off his ears - so perfect, so soft and beautiful; everything is perfect - shape, color, texture...


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

A real sweetheart!!!


----------



## Kaztee (Sep 29, 2008)

everyone!

Adore the heart shaped pics Anik, thanks for those!


----------



## Jacqui_UK (Oct 7, 2008)

WOW totally beautiful


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww I'm going to check Lola's ears later (my seal point girl) I hope she has heart ears lol


----------



## Kaztee (Sep 29, 2008)

bee112 said:


> aww I'm going to check Lola's ears later (my seal point girl) I hope she has heart ears lol


Pics please! Anyone finding out their cat has heart shaped anything please post some photos would love to see them.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Kaztee said:


> Pics please! Anyone finding out their cat has heart shaped anything please post some photos would love to see them.


ha ha OK I'll check later lol


----------



## Kaztee (Sep 29, 2008)

bee112 said:


> ha ha OK I'll check later lol


Thanks Bee!


----------



## kancingbaju (Dec 18, 2008)

it is so cute, i wish i have a cat like that.....:thumbup:


----------



## MeezerMum (Dec 3, 2008)

Aaaaah how lovely! He should be called 'Valentine' :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

How lovely. xx


----------



## Angel44 (Feb 11, 2008)

How cute is that! Definately a distinguishing feature :biggrin: Lovely cats and great pics.


----------



## Ginny (Dec 22, 2008)

That is just so cute.


----------

